# Cuantos mHenrios tiene una bobina ?



## jlaudio (Oct 11, 2012)

Necesito saber cuantos mHenrios tengo en una bobina que construí con una ferrita en forma de barra pequeña de unos 7mm de largo , cuando la mido con el tester en la escala de 200 Ohms me da una lectura de 50 Ohms.


----------



## Scooter (Oct 11, 2012)

Eso que lees es la R, la bobina es un elemento muy poco parecido al ideal, la R no es despereciable.

Si no tienes otra cosa a mano, conéctala a un transformador y mide la corriente y la  tensión, de ahí puedes sacar la Z=U/I. Con Z y R puedes obtener XL y de XL la L


----------



## jlaudio (Oct 12, 2012)

scoter graciaspor responder pero que es U en "z=U/I" de cuantos voltios tiene que ser el trafo y de cuantos amperios... como conecto la bobina. no quiero hacer una barbacoa con ella jejeje la bobina tiene que dar 500 mhenrios es para un wah wah


----------



## Scooter (Oct 12, 2012)

z=u/i se llama ley de ohm pero en alterna.
z=r+xlj

r es r
xl=2 x Pi x frecuencia x L
j es la unidad imaginaria, i en matemáticas


----------



## ARISVEDCP (Oct 12, 2012)

Buenos días:

Saludos, hace poco vi un método para encontrar la inductancia de una bobina, adjunto el link para que lo veas y le eches un ojo.

Metodo practico para encontrar la inductancia de una bobina

Yo te recomendaría usar un medidor de inductancias, o algún tester que provea esa opción también, si lo que necesitas de repente es una medida mas precisa o rápida.

Espero esta info te sirva y que pases un feliz día =D


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Oct 12, 2012)

Scooter dijo:


> z=u/i se llama ley de ohm pero en alterna.
> z=r+xlj
> 
> r es r
> ...



Z =  la impedancia

u = tension que se encuntra en las puntas de la bobina

I = es la corriente que recorre la bobina

cualquier transformador de 12V y conseguite una resistencia de 100 Ohm colocala en serie con la bobina mides lei de ohm y tienes impedancia, de ahi a inductancia NO se


----------



## fernandoae (Oct 12, 2012)

> texter


TESTER  o multimetro...


----------



## antiworldx (Oct 12, 2012)

No es precisamente algo tan sencillo. 
Para medir la inductancia de una bobina, requieres un oscilador, y en base a el conocer su inductancia.

Tienes una frecuencia fija omega-pi.
Tienes una resistencia fija en ohms.
Tienes una bobina que desconocemos su valor en henrios.

La frecuencia de corte es aquella donde la amplitud de la señal entrante cae hasta un 70.7 % de su valor máximo, o lo que es lo mismo... V/2^1/2. (voltaje entre raiz de dos).

Y esto ocurre cuando
XL = R = 2π x Fc x L.
(reactancia inductiva = resistencia)

Si XL = R, la frecuencia de corte será: Fc = R/(2 x π x L)

Si conocemos la frecuencia, y conocemos la resistencia, y π (o sea pi, 3.1415...) entonces con un osciloscopio y un generador de frecuencia, un cuaderno y una calculadora puedes improvisarte un medidor de inductanca.


----------



## tecniloco80 (Oct 13, 2012)

hola lo mejor es con un tester, si no puedes consiguir uno lo puedes armar yo arme el de Phil Rice VK3BHR y funciona muy bien mira aqui Inductometro y Capacitometro digital versión 2: asterion







lo malo es que solo mide de 0uh a 10mh

estos del foro son mejores mira aqui hay uno que mide de 0uh a 10h
Cómo hacer un inductometro ?


----------



## Scooter (Oct 13, 2012)

Es raro un inductómetro que mida horas (h) todos los que he visto medían henrios (H)  

Para un uso  básico puede valer con medir en continua (R) y en alterna (Z) de ahí se saca la reactancia inductiva (Xl) y de ella el coeficiente de autoinducción (L) . Si se van a usar altas frecuencias hay mas factores que no recuerdo muy bien Q y otros...

*Proceso:*

Se mide la resistencia en continua, bien directamente o bien conectando la bobina a una fuente de continua y midiendo U e I R= U/I

Se conecta la bobina a una fuente de alterna, lo mas fácil el secundario de un transformador de la menor tensión posible, se mide nuevamente U e I y sabemos que Z=U/I

Obtenemos el valor de Xl sabiendo que [LATEX]Z^2=R^2+X_l^2[/LATEX] o ya que [LATEX]Z = R+X_l\cdot j[/LATEX] o vectorialmente [LATEX]\vec{Z}=\vec{R}+\vec{X_l}[/LATEX] se despeja y sale que [LATEX]X_l=\sqrt{Z^2-R^2}[/LATEX]

Conociendo la frecuencia de la red conoceremos el valor de la pulsación: [LATEX]\omega=2\cdot\pi\cdot f[/LATEX].
Como [LATEX]X_l=\omega \cdot L[/LATEX], despejando queda que [LATEX]L=\frac{X_l}{\omega}[/LATEX]
Todo de golpe: [LATEX]L=\frac{\sqr{Z^2-R^2}}{2\cdot \pi\cdot f}[/LATEX]
Siendo *f* la frecuencia, *Z* la impedancia y *R* la resistencia

O mas pegado aún:
[LATEX]X_l=\frac{\sqr{(\frac{U_{alterna}}{I_{alterna}})^2-(\frac{U_{continua}}{I_{continua}})^2}}{2\cdot \pi\cdot f}[/LATEX]


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Oct 13, 2012)

El método que da scooter es bastante completo.

También hay otro forma muy indirecta que te puede dar una idea si tenés osciloscopio, que sería usar una fuente de continua + resistencia + una llave y generar un escalón, para luego medir el rise time y sacar el valor de L. El osciloscopio debería ser digital para guardar la transición:











Para medir la corriente simplemente se mide sobre la resistencia. De ahí se despeja L:

[LATEX]L=R.T[/LATEX]

El problema de ese método es que posiblemente la llave te meta ruido, pero te da una idea del rise time.

La alternativa sería usar una señal rectangular que tenga un periodo mucho más grande que el rise time del inductor, con esta modificación ya no se necesitaría un osciloscopio digital ya que se podría usar cualquier tipo.


----------



## Scooter (Oct 13, 2012)

Está bien tu método cosmefulanito, pero tendrías que tener en cuenta la resistencia interna de la bobina que no suele ser despreciable. Además hay que medir la tensión en la R externa y despejar la I ya que no se pueden medir corrientes con un osciloscopio.


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Oct 13, 2012)

Scooter dijo:


> Está bien tu método cosmefulanito, pero tendrías que tener en cuenta la resistencia interna de la bobina que no suele ser despreciable. Además hay que medir la tensión en la R externa y despejar la I ya que no se pueden medir corrientes con un osciloscopio.



Estoy de acuerdo con que el método no dará resultados exactos, si una idea.

Ahora para evitar ese problema de la R interna, se debería usar una R externa lo suficientemente grande como para despreciar los efectos de la interna. O si se desea tener en cuenta dicha resistencia, simplemente se mide con el tester y se agrega su valor en la fórmula final.

Sobre la corriente, no hay que calcular nada, simplemente medís sobre la resistencia la tensión y buscás el valor de T (el 63% de la cresta), si total da lo mismo que sea corriente o tensión si solo se busca el valor temporal, en base a eso despejas L con R externa que usaste.


----------



## Scooter (Oct 13, 2012)

La verdad es que si tienes un generador de onda cuadrada podrías hacer una plantilla para el osciloscopio para varios valores y leer rápidamente el valor de L. O bien los rangos válidos para una aplicación concreta. Sería muy práctico para medir muchas bobinas rápidamente.


----------



## jlaudio (Oct 19, 2012)

gracias a todos por responder pido disculpas por no responder pero estaba ausente porque trabajaba fuera de la ciudad y solo un amigo tenia un celular con internet pero no podia responder no se porque...
tengo una duda para *SOLARIS8* y es que si con la tabla de la figura 1 puedo hallar solo xl y comparo con la tabla o solo se cumple unicamente para esa frecuencia.

estoy comenzando a hacer los ejercicios algebraicos y matematicos que me estan dando dolores de cabeza para hallar el valos de las bobinas que voy a hacer... simplemente quiero que sean valores cercanos a los ideales... estoy construyendo 4 wah-wah para unos amigos y como es sabido utilizan una bobina de 500-550mH para que queden prolijos, y tambien para los elevadores de tension y para las spms tambien ademas de otros proyectos que utilizan bobinas que no son comerciales.

tengo otra duda, y es si el calibre del cobre influye en el valor de la bobina o solamente in fluye la cantidad de vueltas porque vi una bobina de 500mH de un tamaño muy grande y la que trae el wah original es del tamaño de una moneda o tiene que tener un iman o algo mas para que sea mas pequeña y compacta. gracias


----------



## Scooter (Oct 19, 2012)

Entonces me parece que la pregunta  está al revés, mas bien sería ¿como construir una bobina de 550mH? Y no ¿Como saber el valor de una bobina? Como preguntaste.

Por cierto, mirando por encima el documento del inductometro me parece que ignora la componente resistiva y además funciona en onda cuadrada, osea que el valor obtenido será solo aproximado.


----------



## jlaudio (Oct 20, 2012)

gracias Scooter la verdad creo que si es muy valida esa pregunta tambien quisiera saber como hacerla lo que pasa es que tengo varias bobinas de radios antiguos y otros aparatos que traian bobinas y si lo del valor aproximado tambien lo tenia como en duda pero es de gran utilidad, hoy enrrolle en una ferrita un hilo de cobre muy fino de los que traen los rele de 24 voltios y me dio un valor de 50ohms segun la tabla del documento serian unos 650uH como haria para que pudiera aumentar los Henrios, con iman permanente sobre la ferrita se puede?


----------



## Yamaki (Oct 20, 2012)

jlaudio dijo:


> gracias Scooter la verdad creo que si es muy valida esa pregunta tambien quisiera saber como hacerla lo que pasa es que tengo varias bobinas de radios antiguos y otros aparatos que traian bobinas y si lo del valor aproximado tambien lo tenia como en duda pero es de gran utilidad, hoy enrrolle en una ferrita un hilo de cobre muy fino de los que traen los rele de 24 voltios y me dio un valor de 50ohms segun la tabla del documento serian unos 650uH como haria para que pudiera aumentar los Henrios, con iman permanente sobre la ferrita se puede?



Quetal amigo, puedes usar las formulas algo complicado con un buen instrumento de medicion seria pleno pero tambien es algo compli, mejor y mas facil busca una calculadora Virtual de Bobinas asi como la que te dejo:
http://www.izatech.ro/Calculator%20filtre.htm

Saludos espero que algo te sea de ayuda.


----------



## Scooter (Oct 24, 2012)

Básicamente depende de las dimensiones de la bobina, el número de vueltas y del material del núcleo.


----------



## fernandoae (Oct 24, 2012)

Miren lo que subi, es un soft para calcular inductancias usando un multimetro, un trafo, un poetenciometro y la bobina http://sdrv.ms/Kxvolg  Se llama Inductancia.rar el archivo.


----------

